# Floor Mats?



## NurseCruzen (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm getting my Cruze Wednesday, and have been looking at getting some good floor mats.
Are the weathertec really worth $169.99?? I live in KY and the weather here calls for some good floor mats to 
save my carpet


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought the Weathertec's just for the front off ebay for $100. Didn't bother with the rears because I hardly ever have people in the back seats. Front Weathertec's are well worth it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure if this code still works but if it doesn't, go with Husky. Cheaper and same quality from what I hear.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/1747-deal-floor-liners.html


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought a set of rubber winter floor mats at Sam's Club before my car came in for $20. They sure seem to be doing their job and the price was right for all 4. The summer mats that came with the car appear to be junk. I have never seen such flimsy material in something that is supposed to stand up to some fairly harsh treatment. My guess is they will last about 2 years if I am lucky before I wear a hole in it.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Do the WeatherTech and Huskies utilized the same snap-on floor anchor system as the stock floormats?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Weather tech has a little nob where it fits over the anchor system, but does not snap into the floor.

However, the mat is molded to fit the entire floor & part of the side walls, and it always stays right where it should be, without moving around.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Weather tech has a little nob where it fits over the anchor system, but does not snap into the floor.
> 
> However, the mat is molded to fit the entire floor & part of the side walls, and it always stays right where it should be, without moving around.


Thanks. Good point; I have the floorliner for the Silverado, and it really doesn't move around. So a WeatherTech floorliner for the Cruze should stay put too.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

The weather tech digital floor mats were the first thing I bought for my cruze. Illinois weather isn't too kind to carpet floor mats and these floor mats were worth the money. They fit perfect and the molded side walls are a nice touch.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have the husky floor liners. The passenger and rear seat fit perfectly. The trunk fits almost perfect (it is just a hair to big in spots). The drivers side fits 95% perfect (it is not snugly molded on the sides of the liner by the door sill/kick panel area). Ultimately they do their job. I would rather have the custom fit liners that wont let water, dirt and salt run off onto my carpet like a floor mat would.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Mick said:


> Not sure if this code still works but if it doesn't, go with Husky. Cheaper and same quality from what I hear.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/1747-deal-floor-liners.html


I live just north of you in Cincinnati and I have the Huskys. They are good for keeping any moisture off the carpet and I got mine front and rear for @ $100. They clean easily with soap and water. There are several posts and pics for the various mats. I am very satisfied with the Huskys. See SeanM's post above. I feel the same way! The Huskys also have the nob Smurf is talking about with the Weathertechs and use the snap the same way. Quality wise, for the price Husky is my vote.


----------



## NurseCruzen (Mar 4, 2012)

Mick said:


> Not sure if this code still works but if it doesn't, go with Husky. Cheaper and same quality from what I hear.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/1747-deal-floor-liners.html




Thank you! The code still works front and back huskys shipped for $91.00


----------



## Black X (Feb 21, 2012)

Husky liners here and love them.


----------



## 2012CruzeRS (Feb 13, 2012)

I got the husky's also... Fit great, look good and definately serve their purpose... Just ordered the truck liner but it hasn't come yet, should get it today. Will try to post some pics...


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

I was going to get Husky floor mats, but then I stumbled upon these a couple days ago. I was a little worried they weren't black because they kind of look grey in the pictures, but they are definitely black. I just installed them today and they fit perfectly, you can fasten them to the floor just like the factory mats that come with your cruze. The quality is great and they are $60. 
Amazon.com: Novline 08.13.210 Chevrolet Cruze Floor Mats - Floor Liner - Four (4) Piece Set - Black: Automotive


----------



## NurseCruzen (Mar 4, 2012)

That's a good deal! I'm waiting on my Husky to get here....lol


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I have the Weathertech and they a great. I just did the front seat area. They are pricey but I expect them to last quite a few years. I had carpeted Catch-All mats in my truck for 11 years and they were great. Unfortunately they don't make them for the Cruze.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I have the floormats custom-made for the Cruze. I believe they were a dealer accessory..?


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

.... I live just north of you in Cincinnati and I have the Huskys......

Also live in Cincinnati(Anderson Township) installed the Husky mats in my wife's LT1...look good, fit well....very satisfied....


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have the Huskys, there were pretty inexpensive. However the driver side slips forward and will prevent the clutch pedal from compressing completely. Have to readjust it every couple of days. The passenger side never moves and the rears are great. I would still buy them again.


----------



## 2012CruzeRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Husky Front Seat Liners...









Husky Rear Seat Liners...









Husky Trunk / Cargo Liner...


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Husky front and rear mats since day one. Love 'em! Stealership didn't want to throw in oem rubber mats during closing so I had to invest in my own. Worth the price!


----------



## NurseCruzen (Mar 4, 2012)

Got mine in Friday and they fit like a glove!! Def worth the money


----------



## Slushious (Sep 19, 2019)

I did a bit of reading. I went out and looked at items on local shelves. Then, I ordered the Weathertech liners. Yes, they were pricey. I like their company philosophy and would prefer to do business with them over others. You can see their about page for info. I think these will last as long as my car does. I will post about this again after I receive them.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

salvadorjohn19 said:


> This is a good place to share opinion. I have writing best information for the best floor mats for cars. i hope you will like this.


Exactly so Sal!


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I have Weathertech front liners for my Gen 2 Cruze. They fit very well, not quite perfectly snug but close. Didn't buy the rears because I so rarely have more than two people in the car.

Not meaning to personally slam Sal, but, I've seen these bot-like comments appear elsewhere too. No significant content, just a broken-English equivalent of 'like' or something. Wonder what's up with that?


----------

